# My operation. Equipment pics. Woodshed Flooring Inc. hardwoodcd



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

So I think its time to start a thread of my own on here. A bit about me, I've been doing hardwood flooring for 19 years. A few years back when construction and remodeling was slowing down I asked a buddy of mine if I bought a plow truck would he throw me some work in the winter. Well that was that. This will be my 6th season plowing commercially and somehow accumulated a few things. It started as some extra money, then an excuse to own a few things that a hardwood flooring guy wouldn't need. And now we maintain a few of the bigger accounts in my town. On to the pics. Hope you enjoy! Thanks, Casey


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*Loaders*

1998 Komatsu WA320 w/16' protech pusher



2004 Cat 252B w/10' protech pusher



2010 Cat 246C w/10' protech pusher



1997 Case 1845C salt loader


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on your successThumbs Up That's some nice equipment....1 of the skids we run in the winter is a 246C..nice machines imo.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*Trucks*

2001 Chevy 3500 Dump w/Boss 9'2" power V and Salt Dogg SHPE2000



2006 Dodge 2500 w/Boss 8'2" power VXT



2003 Chevy 2500HD w/Boss 8'2" power V and Salt Dogg SHPE2000


All 3


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sidewalk machines*

2010 Polaris Ranger w/6'6" Boss VXT and Boss TGS600



2010 Kubota RTV 900 w/Boss 6'6" VXT and Boss TGS600



Toro Dingo TX420 w/broom and blower



All 3


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*Only time everything has been in one spot!*


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*I thought that these pics with some of the doors opened looked good*


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

1st delivery of salt for the season 74 Tons. Not pictured is 11 pallets of ice melt


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*Dodge in summer mode*


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*What I do the 9 month off season!*

Pics of the floors in my house.

Entry



Great Room (Living, Dining, Kitchen)


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Office





1/2 Bath


Master Bedroom


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful Equipment!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*lighting on the dodge*


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I guess that's about it! I'll update when I can. Come on snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

after 6 years that's all you've got ......slacker


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1665501 said:


> after 6 years that's all you've got ......slacker


HAHA olddog! And I said this will *be* my 6th season! xysport


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very Nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im impressed!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Mike S;1665508 said:


> Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very Nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im impressed!


Thanks! I spend about twice as much time washing and cleaning equipment as we do plowing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hardwoodcd;1665506 said:


> HAHA olddog! And I said this will *be* my 6th season! xysport


That's even worst!

All kidding aside, I have seen your other work pictures in the past, you got some talent

The EQM....well if it was Fords and Western's I would have to rethink my man hood for ya!

Did ya rent a articulating boom for those aerial shots?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Did ya rent a articulating boom for those aerial shots?[/QUOTE]

One of my best buds and former employee now owns a tree service.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very, very nice!:salute:


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice setup!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good Casey. You're doing well I see.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

*Nice*

Nice setup! Thumbs Up


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Pushin 2 Please;1665532 said:


> Very, very nice!:salute:


Thanks!



erkoehler;1665549 said:


> Very nice setup!


Thanks!



WIPensFan;1665632 said:


> Looks good Casey. You're doing well I see.


Thanks Greg!



Snoviper;1665670 said:


> Nice setup! Thumbs Up


Thanks!


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Better for snow: Ranger or RTV?

How do they both handle the Boss?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Really nice stuff. Those floors are really cool. Do you still do alot of flooring?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

wislxer;1665701 said:


> Better for snow: Ranger or RTV?
> 
> How do they both handle the Boss?


They both handle the plow just fine. Both machines have beefed up front ends. Kubota is my preference for snow. Ranger just goes fast in the summer! I'll probably replace the ranger with another kubota in a couple seasons


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

ryde307;1665718 said:


> Really nice stuff. Those floors are really cool. Do you still do alot of flooring?


Flooring is still my main income. Hoping they flip flop in about 3 more seasons!


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

that's some beautiful craftsmanship on the flooring. very very very nice.

Nice equipment too btw. What does your buddy say about the expansion into snow work? Do you guys still work together? Did he get pissed about taking some of his work or is it all good?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

MJ Services;1665820 said:


> that's some beautiful craftsmanship on the flooring. very very very nice.
> 
> Nice equipment too btw. What does your buddy say about the expansion into snow work? Do you guys still work together? Did he get pissed about taking some of his work or is it all good?


He worked for me full time about 6 years ago doing flooring. He started doing some tree work on the side for some extra money. That blossomed for him to the point of taking the plunge of giving it a go on his own. He has never done snow on his own. I started with the snow first. He plows for me in the winters still. We wouldn't butt heads on anything.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

cool good deal. happy it's working out well for you guys. good luck this season. I know I need a doozy of a winter to make up for last season. I only plowed once last year. keep the pics coming, I love that flooring you do.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice equipment and flooring !!!


----------



## nickl7878 (Jul 29, 2012)

forget the snow equipment, those floors look amazing


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Glenn Lawn Care;1666106 said:


> Very nice!





thelettuceman;1666176 said:


> Very nice equipment and flooring !!!





nickl7878;1666183 said:


> forget the snow equipment, those floors look amazing


Thanks Guys! I appreciate all the kind words! These floors are my showpiece. I worked on them in the evenings and weekends. They took me 6 months!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Love them CAT's! Thumbs Up


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

Real nice snow equipment but I am even more impressed by the hardwood floors. Keep up the nice work!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

gallihersnow;1666246 said:


> Love them CAT's! Thumbs Up





forwhlr989;1666276 said:


> Real nice snow equipment but I am even more impressed by the hardwood floors. Keep up the nice work!


Thanks fellas!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Where you at in Pearl City? Im just over in Galena and went to college with a few guys from your way. And for some reason, that dodge looks familiar...


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Holland;1666530 said:


> Where you at in Pearl City? Im just over in Galena and went to college with a few guys from your way. And for some reason, that dodge looks familiar...


I live in the boonies between Pearl City and Kent. If you happen to know where the Blackhawk War monument is, I live very close to that. Who do you know out this way?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice floors and equipment.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1666654 said:


> I live in the boonies between Pearl City and Kent. If you happen to know where the Blackhawk War monument is, I live very close to that. Who do you know out this way?


I've been out by the monument, but id need directions to find it again haha. the guys I went to college with were Brandon Block and Zach Maurer. Zachs dad owns GT Auto if I remember right.

We have a few guys that truck pull with our sled that I think live out that way as well. Zach Turnmeyer and Daniel Stump. They might live in Lena now but I think stump is from Kent originally.

I'm co-owner of the Iron Anchor Pulling sled that runs around the area, so I tend to know a lot of the guys that pull around here.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

How do you like the Polaris and kubota? What is there primary snow accounts? One better than the other?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Everything looks great.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

jvm81;1667307 said:


> How do you like the Polaris and kubota? What is there primary snow accounts? One better than the other?


I think the kubota is a better work horse. The polaris is more fun in the summer. They are both sidewalk machines at the same very large account.



mossman381;1668561 said:


> Everything looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Great looking fleet. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

MSS Mow;1668976 said:


> Great looking fleet. Keep up the good work!


Thank You!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice big boy toys! I like your presentation. Very professional. May you have a profitable seasonThumbs Up


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

magnum1;1669419 said:


> Nice big boy toys! I like your presentation. Very professional. May you have a profitable seasonThumbs Up


Thanks magnum! I really need the last part of your quote to come true!!!!!! This year over any other!!!!! Taking a leap of faith this year!!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Made it through our first pushable event last night. No breakdowns! One brainfart, going to keep this one to myself! Had 2 new operators in skiddys last night that did an incredible job!!!! Sunday night, not a ton of activity in the lots, and 3" of light powder. Spread about 18 tons of salt throughout the day. Nice break in event!!!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

First plow is always stressful but sounds like you made out ok. Well except that thing you are not going to tell anybody about


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

New addition. 2008 Silverado WT. 85,000 miles. options include air, cruise..........and that's it!!!!! Aluminum flat going on before the snow flies next season. I've put a new head unit in with bluetooth and backup camera. A few speakers and an amp. Tinted the windows, window vents. Just getting it ready for the flooring season. It'll be pulling my flooring trailer around starting next week. Then come next plowing season It'll be set up with one of my plows and spreaders.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Upgraded my equipment trailer recently as well. 25' deckover. Only 1 year old. It's a tad dirty in the pics but this thing is brand new.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's the story on the deckover. I've been looking for a while for a newer trailer. Wanted one big enough to put a 10' pusher up front and still back a skiddy on. Wasn't in a hurry as my trailer was just fine. I found this one on Milwaukee CL for a little over 4K. Was talking to this guy over the phone for a bit about the trailer. He sounded fairly young to me. We agreed on an even 4K if I was to drive up to check it out. It's about a 2 hour drive for me. I'm pulled over on the side of the road as my nav is telling me I've reached my destination. There is nothing around me anywhere! Just then the guy texts me saying if my directions don't take me to his house call him up and he'll tell me how to get there. So I call him up and I'm not to far from his place, a few miles maybe. He says when I get to his drive that it's a shared drive and he is the third and last place back. I'm thinking what the heck is going on here!!! Out in the middle of no where and sharing drives, what kind of backwoods crap is going on here!!!! And trust me, I'm a hillbilly too, I can't even see any neighbors from my place. So I find the drive and there is a VERY nice victorian house first. Keep heading back the lane about a 1/4 mile and there is a freakin' mansion!!!! I'm not impressed easily. I've been in construction my whole life. I look over at my buddy and say "I wonder if they get bigger the further we go back?" We keep heading back this lane, witch is paved by the way, another 1/2 mile or so. And here we are!!!! Holy Crap!!!!! This is a BIG house!!!!! My thoughts immediately go back to how young this guy sounded on the phone. Must be living with his parents I thought. We pull up and the trailer is sitting right there and sure enough, Here comes a young kid out of the house. I start poking to see if this is his place or not. It is. So I come right out and ask him, Ross, what do you do for a living? He says I race snowmobiles. I was at Ross Martins home!!!! 22 years old and one of the best snowcross riders there is. End of story.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

JD Dave;1666781 said:


> Very nice floors and equipment.


Thank You!


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you happen to buy that truck from iowa?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

homerpete;1792940 said:


> Did you happen to buy that truck from iowa?


Yes I did. Please don't tell me any horror stories about it!!!


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha ha I really don't know anything about the truck but I know who you bought it from.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

homerpete;1792942 said:


> Ha ha I really don't know anything about the truck but I know who you bought it from.


They seemed like good guys. I think its going to be a good truck for me. All I have left to do to it right now is fix the drivers seat. New foam and vinyl.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

hardwoodcd;1792947 said:


> They seemed like good guys. I think its going to be a good truck for me. All I have left to do to it right now is fix the drivers seat. New foam and vinyl.


Yea they are good guys, it looked like a decent truck when I saw it for sale awhile back.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Truck and trailer are nice Casey. You're building up quite a bit of equipment, good work.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice truck.....but I really like the trailer. Is it 14K? Cool story behind the trailer, btw!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the truck Casey, it sounds like a good buy on the trailer too. Very cool story about buying it from Ross Martin!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

hardwoodcd;1792922 said:


> Ross, what do you do for a living? He says I race snowmobiles. I was at Ross Martins home!!!! 22 years old and one of the best snowcross riders there is. End of story.


That's a pretty cool story. Ross races dirtbikes around here all summer to stay competitive. It's fun watching him at the local fair's. 450 Pro A might as well be the Ross Martin show.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

WIPensFan;1792951 said:


> Truck and trailer are nice Casey. You're building up quite a bit of equipment, good work.


Thanks Greg!



snocrete;1793026 said:


> Nice truck.....but I really like the trailer. Is it 14K? Cool story behind the trailer, btw!


Yup, 14K.



scott3430;1793032 said:


> I like the truck Casey, it sounds like a good buy on the trailer too. Very cool story about buying it from Ross Martin!


Thanks, I thought the story was cool too!



Mark13;1793146 said:


> That's a pretty cool story. Ross races dirtbikes around here all summer to stay competitive. It's fun watching him at the local fair's. 450 Pro A might as well be the Ross Martin show.


Yeah, Tommy Hofmaster is my neighbor. He knows all the guys that ride around here.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any idea what the empty weight on that trailer is? I'm in the market for something similar in size, possibly gooseneck, all depends what I stumble upon.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1793318 said:


> Any idea what the empty weight on that trailer is? I'm in the market for something similar in size, possibly gooseneck, all depends what I stumble upon.


I think it's right at 4000 pounds. Don't hold me to that


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im looking for the extact same trailer, great buy as they go for about 8,000.

What will you pull it with as that is a heavy trailer for a pickup loaded?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

MatthewG;1793440 said:


> Im looking for the extact same trailer, great buy as they go for about 8,000.
> 
> What will you pull it with as that is a heavy trailer for a pickup loaded?


I pulled that truck back with my 2500 cummins. It did just fine. Trailer pulled great! If need be I have a dually as well. But I think all my trucks will handle it Ok.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

hardwoodcd;1793455 said:


> I pulled that truck back with my 2500 cummins. It did just fine. Trailer pulled great! If need be I have a dually as well. But I think all my trucks will handle it Ok.


Nice man, I love clean deck over trailers behind pickups, good buy at 4k


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice equipment , very nice flooring.
I try really hard to be brand specific, hasn't worked perfect, makes it easier to swap/rob parts from if required.
Ford/Fisher/Bobcat/Jeep, with exceptions lol


----------

